# The essential grooming kit



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm just nosy and I'd like to know what you use to keep your 'poos looking gorgeous. (Actually I really want to know how Barb manages to keep Maggie's legs so fabulously fluffy...)
When the girls are cut short I probably only comb them through twice a week - when their coats are longer, they need doing every day.
I always start with just the soft side of the brush, which they love, I then go over them with the other side. I then use the comb - which is the best single item of my grooming kit and I wish I could find another one exactly the same - it is small and the handle is comfy and it has wide teeth on one side. I must have had it for about 10 years - love it.
The little slicker is excellent for doing legs and ears, again I find the fact that it is small makes it much easier to use. My groomer got it for me 
When their coats are long I do use a detangler spray occasionally...The blaster is fabulous and I think has really made it easier to look after their coats through the soggy winter months.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I go through mine work just a metal comb but I really ran in to trouble this last few months with all the snow and me working so much. I completely lost control over Jake's coat. Also ozzy hates being combed which makes everything so hard. I am going to have to keep Jake short groom now on because I felt so terrible.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok Marzi here's my secret. I use a Lawrence slicker brush all over her except for the face every day followed by the coarse side of my 8 inch comb to check for any tangles I may have missed. (On her legs I lift the hair up with my hand and starting at her toes, I brush down a bit at a time). For her face I use the fine end of the little 4 inch comb. For trimming I have my Andis clippers and my 6 inch and 4 inch blunt nose scissors. Cat nail clippers for nail trims every second week. She gets a bath about every 2 weeks with Tropiclean shampoo and conditioner and sometimes I'll use Tropiclean detangler when there is a tangle in a tender area. I have tried pin brushes on Maggie and on my shelties but found that they just don't do a very good job.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She looks amazing but I could never do all that! You are amazing. Ozzy would eat me!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

dmgalley said:


> She looks amazing but I could never do all that! You are amazing. Ozzy would eat me!


Have you tried a slicker brush. Maggie will react (growl) when I hit a tangle with the comb but she's fine with the slicker.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My grooming kit consists of a detangling comb by Mikki and a pair of scissors. My hair dryer if needed. That's it. I comb them every day. I suppose cotton wool pads, ear cleaner ( homemade) and toothpaste should be in there too. also done daily.

The only time I miss is if I have a course or a very early start. 

They go to the groomers ever six weeks and I tend to keep their coats short.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot hates the slicker - but she is fine with the comb, as long as I go slow.
Kiki mumbles and grumbles, but doesn't really care.
We've all missed the most important part of grooming equipment - the treats at the end for being good oh and the extra treats for being good while I work out a tangle!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow - they are some beautiful fluffy legs!! 
Prize winning fluffy legs x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

No wonder Maggie always looks so super tidy 

I mostly just use a good quality metal comb 










Once a month(ish) she has a bath and I will then dry her with the hairdryer whilst either using a slicker (or more often just my comb) and then trim her. I have the Andis 2 speed clippers, started with some Wahl cheap clippers but they struggled with her coat and the Andis ones are great


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I thought I should mention that the slicker I use is the Lawrence Tender Care soft brush for use on fine hair or puppies/sensitive. The wires on it are softer than other slickers so it doesn't hurt or pull as much as ones with harder wires.


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

OMG Maggie is gorgeous !!credit to you and thank you for the grooming tips I have been struggling with Harley's coat lately so I am going to invest in a good comb and slicker brush ,I love her legs Harley's look so skinny since the last time he has been cut so I am goin to try and fluff them up


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Cat 53 said:


> My grooming kit consists of a detangling comb by Mikki and a pair of scissors. My hair dryer if needed. That's it. I comb them every day. I suppose cotton wool pads, ear cleaner ( homemade) and toothpaste should be in there too. also done daily.
> 
> The only time I miss is if I have a course or a very early start.
> 
> They go to the groomers ever six weeks and I tend to keep their coats short.


Would you mind if I ask you to share how you make the homemade ear cleaner?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Reading this thread has been quite mortifying to me and poor Rufus. 

Barb have you ever considered a second career as a dog groomer? You really seem to have the touch.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Reading this thread has been quite mortifying to me and poor Rufus.
> 
> Barb have you ever considered a second career as a dog groomer? You really seem to have the touch.


Thanks. My wrist wouldn't be able to take it though (carpal tunnel) and besides I don't think I would enjoy it as much as grooming my own dog.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Barb has pretty much described the best way i know to groom them, I use a 'tuffer than tangles' slicker brush which has quite long soft pins (they do it with firm pins too but i like the soft on Cockapoo's), i use the brush then check with a comb, if i don't have time for an all over groom then i do a bit - like 1 leg thoroughly, then I know that leg is ok and the next day i can do another etc until after a few days I have gone over all of him thoroughly, I think the reason some dogs end up with bad matts in some area's is because people may start the groom at the same place each time but not completing it and end up going over some area's a lot and missing others completely. I do have a couple of les pooches (now activet) brushes which are great for getting little matts out before they taker hold but they are expensive and the slicker will do it too. I use a matt splitter to cut through any bigger matts that are starting - slice that through a couple of times then brush them out. About every 6 weeks Dudley gets the full bath and professional treatment! So to get back to the first question I would say - A long pinned slicker brush, a metal comb and a matt splitter - oh and some detangle spray. groomers one is good but for serous home groomers the best I have found is called Demelex - expensive and I have found it works better on some coats than others, is good on all but the ones it works really well on it really is like a miracle spray! you can order it from http://www.caninedesign.co.uk/demelex-dematting.php sound like I work for them - I don't even get discount!


----------

